# Shipping a guitar to Europe



## olanaii (Aug 18, 2007)

Has anyone actually shipped to Europe or Australia and what was the cost? The CP website is telling me its $600 to ship to Australia???????? And $300 to Isreal. Just curious if any of you guys have shipped there and what did it cost?

Is it really this expensive to ship out of North America and yes I've tried UPS and there freakin expensive too.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I've shipped guitars to many places in the world and use Xpresspost International for all overseas shipments. Its pretty much impossible to ship a guitar to Australia, there seems to be some kind of size limit so it can only go Purolator as you noticed for around $600. It sucks as I've had quite a few requests over the years from there for guitars but when the shipping is as much as the guitar its kind of a deal breaker. Looks like Isreal is an expensive one too at almost $300 when I just checked. Most other countries like the UK, Germany and others runs about $170 to $200.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

A guy I know in New Zealand recently had a guitar shipped to him USPS for $123.00 US, and I did send a guitar to Scotland for about $140.00.

I think you can do much better than UPS, FedEx, DHL, etc. Box it up and take it to the post office, they'll tell you.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I shipped a guitar to Italy once...Canada Post wouldnt send it...cant remember why however i ended up using Purolator.

I estimated price to ship guitar on Canada Post site however when i went to ship they said they couldnt so i called around to find the cheapest which was Purolator at the time...As I recall it was in the $200 to $300 range to ship...I had to ask buyer for $60 more dollars to ship because Canada Post wouldnt send...buyer didnt mind and he understood...only took a couple of days for the guitar to get to him...really fast shipping which was great...I sold the guy from Italy a Chrarvel/Jackson with a maple neck that was made in the 80's i think and he was just happy to get the guitar however i never understood why Canada Post wouldnt send it.

Whats the weight on the guitar and case your sending...On purolator site I think its around $305 + $37 fuel surcharge for 30 LB package and around $375 + $45 fuel surcharge for 40 LB package to ship to Australia...I would call Purolator and see what they can do for you.

http://www.purolator.com/


----------



## olanaii (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I guess I haven't shipped anything recently but even to the States is more expensive than I thought...

Should have put more than $60 to Canada and the States oh well live and learn.

I did check USPS and it is about $110 to Australia unreal how much Canada post wants.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope you have no problem sending with USPS however i wouldnt just go by an online estimate in regards to shipping a guitar...when they are open I would call them first...Also if shipping gets to expensive you can always explain to the buyer and refund money and kill the deal...just explain shipping problems and hope they understand.


----------



## olanaii (Aug 18, 2007)

For sure, my ebay auction is running and it was just a question from an aussie. I almost sh#$ myself when I saw it, even $300 seems expensive for regular shipping.

and yes I'm hoping the calulator is wrong because I have under quoted the shipping to the states live and learn.


----------

